# DIY Canopy Using A Shop Light



## Serrecko (Sep 29, 2011)

I have used a 48 inch shop light and a few CFL bulbs to make this canopy. I don't actually show how to make the box itself... it is a box. But you do get the idea how to use the shop light and CFLs.

Fish Tank Canopy

[yt]gDDNYObYCs0[/yt]
Thanks,
Serrecko


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Wouldn't you have to worry about humidity within the canopy using those CFL's?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

DIY canopies usually include computer fans to keep the light cool and dry.


----------



## Serrecko (Sep 29, 2011)

I have noticed a little more heat trapped in the hood, but for the most part, the open back allows airflow. I am leaning towards putting in a fan on the side just to see what happens, but I'm happy with the project as it stands. This weekend is a long weekend, and I am wanting to finish it completely and to get the second one going.

If I add the fan I will probably take a short video showing the installation of that as well.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

I did a DIY shop light hood for my 55g. after a year though the shop light did start to rust even with holes drilled in the back for vents, now I have gotten a piece of glass that I fitted to the size of the hood. now my problem is the light is getting very hot even with the vent holes, next mission is to put cpu fans on both ends, one intake one outake.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

First thing I'm going to say is its a nice build.. Would like to see the outcome once its finished.

Second is I agree with Snyder guy and EMC.. humidity and evaporation can be a problem with those exposed wires. What kind of wires did you use anyways? Hope this thing is connected to a GFI outlet.

Third thing I'm going to add is directing towards your algae. IMO I've used a DIY Co2 Bottle before and have to say its very inconsistent. That's what lead up to your BBA. If moneys a issue setup a Paintball setup with a Aquatek Regulator there pretty cheap.. if you have a little money then go with at least a 5lb tank and regulator. How many watts are those CFL's? Depending on that you might not even need Co2


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

i have a 4 foot shop light in my homemade canopy, i have never had any problems with it. iv had it set up for 6 months with no fans in my canopy. its a cheap way to get around exspensive tank lights. plus i couldnt find a 4'' long light for it.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

A lot bulkier then the hoods I tend to make but still nice with the opening flap. I agree that it is best to use glass tops to avoid evaporation and issues with the fixture. Also extend bulb and ballast life. I don't think fans are needed, its easy to design a hood with good ventilation. Your shop light could be better IMO. Home Depot sells normal output T5 ceiling fixtures. I don't deal much with T12 or T8 bulbs. 

I tend to retrofit more often then build my own canopies but I have still built some fixtures completely from scratch. I don't run a single fixture I have not modified or built lol. From the high-end performance retrofits to a $30 dual 24" NO T5 fixture. 

This is a AHsupply kit I retrofitted over 4 years ago with added moon lights. It is 2x55 watt PC bulbs over a 55 gallon tank. So far this is my favorite hood design with the slotted top it allows really good cooling as the hot air rises. This was the first hood I built. Someday I will probably rebuild the box and stain it instead of spray paint it.



















As far as CO2/algae issues go I agree with Mr. Fish. Either do no CO2 at all or go pressurized. However for a 125gallon IMO paintball would be kinda pointless unless you don't mind the often refills. I have a paintball system but its been in storage for over a year. They are nice and cute on small tanks but be aware if the reg ever breaks or malfunctions its pretty much toast if it needs a new part. A regular canister regulator is more likely to last MUCH longer and is easily fixable in the slime chances something goes wrong. You can also modify them easily to suit your needs. My full sized system has a small and cheap splitter that allows up to 3 independent CO2 lines to be run off of it. It is currently running a 55 and 20 gallon tank using 2 lines. Eventually I will get a 3rd tank/line for it to run and maybe someday even upgrade to a larger splitter. I still run tanks without CO2 and IMO you certainly do not need CO2 for a awesome lush tank.


----------

